# Guess who I am... (ID Game)



## Precarious (May 17, 2013)

"Hi!"


----------



## gripen (May 17, 2013)

_Eremiaphila?_


----------



## Mime454 (May 17, 2013)

^^^+1 Never seen them so blue though.


----------



## agent A (May 17, 2013)

humbertiella ceylonica


----------



## fercho ing (May 17, 2013)

Eremiaphila sp


----------



## Paradoxica (May 17, 2013)

Tarachodes?


----------



## jrh3 (May 17, 2013)

Sphodropoda quinquedens


----------



## Mime454 (May 17, 2013)

^^^you crazy?


----------



## jrh3 (May 17, 2013)

Mime454 said:


> ^^^you crazy?


ghost , lol hhaha


----------



## fleurdejoo (May 17, 2013)

It's me Jude Jett!!


----------



## Precarious (May 17, 2013)

fleurdejoo said:


> It's me Jude Jett!!


We have a winner! It's Jude's baby picture! Ain't she cute?

Actually, Eremiaphila. Everyone that guessed correct gets the contents of each others wallets. Work that out amongst yourselves.

And, yes, they really are that blue! From a distance they look gray with a hint of turquoise.






More photos in a bit...


----------



## Precarious (May 17, 2013)

Check out the long legs...






...and patterns...






You can really see the relation to crickets and grasshoppers in this species.






Would it be wrong if I call this male Jiminy Cricket?


----------



## Mime454 (May 18, 2013)

I do not like those legs. Pretty face though. Looks like a puppy.


----------



## bobericc (May 18, 2013)

That's a colorful desert pebble right there

The purple and blue accents bring out the yellow mandibles, incredible.. how big? Aggressive?


----------



## agent A (May 18, 2013)

No offense but that thing is as ugly as a camel cricket


----------



## fleurdejoo (May 18, 2013)

A, you're hurting my feelings!

I like Jiminy.


----------



## Precarious (May 19, 2013)

bobericc said:


> That's a colorful desert pebble right there
> 
> The purple and blue accents bring out the yellow mandibles, incredible.. how big? Aggressive?


Pretty tiny actually. I think they are sub but only about an inch long. Don't seem very aggressive.



Mime454 said:


> I do not like those legs. Pretty face though. Looks like a puppy.


The legs make them a very fragile species.


----------



## guapoalto049 (Nov 3, 2013)

You're the man! :clap:


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 12, 2013)

Beautiful!!! Is it a subadult male?


----------



## Precarious (Nov 12, 2013)

yen_saw said:


> Beautiful!!! Is it a subadult male?


Yes. Unfortunately the female arrived damaged and died as a sub so I was unable to breed them.


----------



## Precarious (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## sally (Nov 12, 2013)

Great video. I love the translucent color of the mantis. It is so cute, the eyes are so cool.


----------



## agent A (Nov 13, 2013)

he's still alive? msn males live a long time in this species


----------



## bobericc (Nov 13, 2013)

Too cool, fast little bugger aye?


----------



## Precarious (Nov 13, 2013)

sally said:


> Great video. I love the translucent color of the mantis. It is so cute, the eyes are so cool.


They are a unique species. That's for sure. And very cute and cartoony.



agent A said:


> he's still alive? msn males live a long time in this species


His final molt didn't go too well due to an injury he sustained during shipping so he didn't live very long.


----------



## agent A (Nov 13, 2013)

Precarious said:


> They are a unique species. That's for sure. And very cute and cartoony.
> 
> His final molt didn't go too well due to an injury he sustained during shipping so he didn't live very long.


what a shamei thought the video was new


----------



## Precarious (Nov 13, 2013)

agent A said:


> what a shame
> 
> i thought the video was new


Footage was shot in May.


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 15, 2013)

Precarious said:


> Yes. Unfortunately the female arrived damaged and died as a sub so I was unable to breed them.


Ah bummer  I had different luck, all mine surviving nymphs grew up to be females  wish we have this species the same time.


----------



## Precarious (Nov 15, 2013)

yen_saw said:


> Ah bummer  I had different luck, all mine surviving nymphs grew up to be females  wish we have this species the same time.


Me too! Would be great to get a culture going.


----------

